# A Bad Incident Up Here



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We've been hearing a story of a man killed by a dog since early this morning... somewhere in Toronto/Hamilton area. Last night two men were walking a dog and the dog turned on one of them. Tho a neighbour finally separated the two with a baseball bat, he man was pronounced dead on the scene.

No other details yet...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That's horrible! Makes my heart sick!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A few minutes ago there's more news on this. According to police, the dog did not kill the man. But still, he's dead... so we haven't heard everything. A Sharpei/Fila mix(?).

Dog attack wasn't cause of Hamilton man's death, police say - Toronto - CBC News


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well that is odd?! Right?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sharpei Fila................. OH MY! sounds like a very scary mix!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That report reads really strangely... as you say, there's obviously more to the story, as in whose dog it was and why the two guys were walking with it... not to mention the cause of death. Very disturbing on lots of levels.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What the heck is a Fila? Horrific news.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> What the heck is a Fila? Horrific news.


I had to Google it... 

From Wikipedia:

_The Fila Brasileiro (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈfilɐ ˌbraziˈlejɾu]) also known as the Brazilian Mastiff is a large working breed of dog developed in Brazil. It is known for its superb tracking ability, aggressiveness and an unforgiving impetuous temperament. When a Brazilian Mastiff finds its quarry, it does not attack it, but rather holds it at bay until the hunter arrives. Owing to these qualities, the Brazilian Mastiff is used as a guard dog, as a shepherd dog for herding livestock and as a hunting dog for tracking and controlling large prey. When slavery was legal in Brazil, the Brazilian Mastiff was used to return fugitives unharmed to their slave masters.

Owing to its size, temperament and potential for aggression, the Brazilian Mastiff has been banned in many countries_

Yikes!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder if the owner was having a heart attack, stroke, or some other medical emergency and the dog sensed the change in body chemistry (like they can with epilepsy, and diabetes) and freaked out? 

One of the witnesses said the dog did not try to attack anyone else, just the owner. Very odd.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Six o'clock news... nothing much more than that. 'Cept the pathologist has confirmed the police report. The attack didn't cause the death.

I was thinking that too, Locket... was he alerting?... but the dog was biting him on the chest and shaking him. 

The dog was stunned more than once by the bat, yet kept going after the guy on the ground. The police had to surround him with bystanders to keep the dog away.

Then it ran around the neighbourhood for 4 hours 'til Animal Control caught it.

What a strange story...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Learn something new on PF every day! I also googled images of the Fila and it looks like a Mastiff. Poor man probably had a heart attack or stroke.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It still seems there's no connection between the dog attack and this death. The family puts it down to 'a fatal medical event' but not so the coroner.

"An autopsy did not reveal an obvious cause of death, so now the coroner is waiting on toxicology reports to figure out what killed him. That could take up to six weeks, Stanborough said."

Dog definitely attacked man, but almost 2,500 still petition to save it - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very strange indeed!


----------

